# What to do to become a successfulk programmer



## Manshahia (Dec 23, 2006)

*What to do to become a successful programmer*

Hi guys can u plz give some tips to become a *Successful programmer?*
On what he sud put more pressure?
Etc etc etc.....


----------



## mediator (Dec 23, 2006)

Learn the ethics of software engineering!!
Programming is a very small and easy thing, but the main challenging task is to develop a software that works efficiently, is thoroughly debugged, reliable, well modularised, easily upgradable and maintainable!! 



			
				manshahia said:
			
		

> On what he sud put more pressure?


Put more pressure on analysis and designing part of the software!!


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 23, 2006)

Sucsessful Programer need :-
*Extra cup of Espresso *
*Patience*
*Imagination*
*Little bit of hard work *


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 23, 2006)

Logical Analysis


----------



## planetcall (Dec 23, 2006)

successfulk ?

Typos strictly prohibited.
*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_37.gif


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 23, 2006)

I agree with winrulz


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 29, 2006)

Software designing / planning
Logical analysis and ability to understand flow of control
Imagination (for worst case analysis)
Database concepts (most imp - normalisation)


----------



## casanova (Dec 29, 2006)

Dedication and commitment


----------



## shakshy (Dec 29, 2006)

impeccability of coding and logic, himmat and cool brain.


----------



## nikhil ramteke (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: What to do to become a successful programmer*



			
				Manshahia said:
			
		

> Hi guys can u plz give some tips to become a *Successful programmer?*
> On what he sud put more pressure?
> Etc etc etc.....


to become the good programmer u shoud b fast enough to think over and above the situation,again wit innovative mind think for the implimentation,if u r just at starting position,strat to built small applications,if u want guidence then meet www.programmersheaven.com u will finding lots of source codes of various languages dere,go thuough that,u will definately inspire and will think to do like that,well everything depends up on ur capicity n effort u cn apply,dnt forger everything is possible in the world of software,....bye take care..........


----------



## JhonCena (Dec 30, 2006)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> Sucsessful Programer need :-
> *Extra cup of Espresso *
> *Patience*
> *Imagination*
> *Little bit of hard work *


Not agree to you at all. It needs a lot of hardwork and time also.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 30, 2006)

this normalisation thingy i hate the most


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 30, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> this normalisation thingy i hate the most


  That is really very very important in all database applications!! There are no 1-2-3 kind of steps. It is very subjective and differs from scenario to scenario and person to person. So you need experience to get hold over it.


----------



## webgenius (Dec 30, 2006)

First decide what domain you really want to be in & then concentrate on it.


----------



## hash!! (Dec 31, 2006)

i'd prolly start by learnin a couple of languages...


----------



## webgenius (Dec 31, 2006)

c is the basic for all programmers. For object-oriented environment, learn c++ and java.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2006)

the most important thing i have learned from programing in actionscript, the only programing language i know is.....

Patience to type for 4 hrs straight....which i don't have , so left it


----------



## planetcall (Dec 31, 2006)

learning a programming language is essential for a programming career but I disagree completely to the concept of learning C++ or java first. I believe you can start with something as good as C#. It is so because whichever language you opt for or you master in, the fundamentals of programming never change. C#, C++ , JAVA are all in the same family. Starting with any of them you like is good for you. Though C++ is usable on more OS than C# at present. I personally learnt JAVA before C++ and I know it was a right decision.


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 31, 2006)

JhonCena said:
			
		

> Not agree to you at all. It needs a lot of hardwork and time also.



HARD WORK IS NOT REQUIRED .... *SMART WORK* is required .... it just needs a spark.. try to make small programs in C, C++ etc... increase difficulty level day by day.. this way ur logical thinking power will increase.... remember.... *PROGRAMMING SKILLS WILL NOT BE ACQUIRED JUST BY READING BOOKS ON PROGRAMMING... IT REQUIRES TO SIT ON THE COMPUTER FOR HOURS... PASSION FOR PROGRAMMING AND A LITTLE COMMON SENSE... U WILL DO IT...*
__________


			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> this normalisation thingy i hate the most




I also agree... I know it is very helpful but I HATE IT *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon8.gif


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Dec 31, 2006)

U can start with C. its a basic and very strong language though a little bit hard. Then u can shift to C++ and JAVA. and ofcourse sit on the computer and try to write programs and do a little bit of  experiments on the codes.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 1, 2007)

can i program a LED?? Means can i control it ??? Like at some particular time it sud glow and keep off at other times??


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 1, 2007)

^^ ya obviously... u need a multiplexer ranging from A0 to A7 as outputs... some logical AND OR gates ... and ur done... i assume u have some book material... (there are plenty available... one is *DIGITAL CIRCUITS* by *Anand Kumar*...) follow it...However as of now...this may help :
www.qsl.net/yo5ofh/hobby circuits/led_circuits.htm


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 1, 2007)

But how wud i be able to code in C language using  my computer and plz tell me in detail as i m new t othis field..


----------



## planetcall (Jan 1, 2007)

lol you will never be able to be a programmer like this. Lol grow up and find a book in yr local bookshop. Self help is one of the biggest asset for programmers.


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 1, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> But how wud i be able to code in C language using  my computer and plz tell me in detail as i m new t othis field..



its rather impossible to program a LED using C or C++... u have to do some manual  work.... i mean u'll have to use some hardware...


----------

